# Exterior Columns - Wrapping/Cladding



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I've been putting this off for a few years but I need to redo the 3 structural columns and railing on the front of our house. They are essentially 4x4 posts (12 ft I think) that were originally built with very cheap and unimaginative panel cladding. It's a ranch style home with stackstone veneer and the columns are on the front porch. 

I've read that many recommend cedar, others MDO, and have seen some vinyl kits as well. They will need to be painted white but I would like to add a bit of thickness to them and some colonial style detail. 

Here are my questions:
Is cedar the best way to go?
What types of joints should I plan to use?
Should I glue and nail? Would screws with filler be better long term?
To add thickness would it be better to use a cheaper material between the 4x4 and the outter paneling?

Thanks!


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Bofa:

When I built my shop, I also had four- 4x4 columns at the front that needed wrapped. Later, after a remodel of the back side of the house, (earlier this spring) I incorporated the same design I used on the shop to tie the two buildings together. I used scrap lumber from all the pallets my Grizzly tools arrived on, resawed and ripped and cross-cut them to make a 4" overlapping shingle that matched the lap of the vinyl siding. 

It's not colonial, but its easy and very forgiving of irregularities and skill level in carpentry (mine being not very high.)

regards,
smitty


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

That looks pretty good and very creative. I don't think I could get away with that, especially for the front. We do want to redo the siding though and I was considering that shingle type... maybe another project. They are adding up fast. =)


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Assuming the existing columns are still structurally sound, you can always wrap them and create a fluted column out of cedar using a router with a cove bit and a homemade jig or just a simple edge guide.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Here's a link from DIY Network that helps illustrate what I mean. This, by the way is what I'll be doing to our round front columns.

Mac


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey Mac,

Thanks for the link. That gives me some good ideas. It looks like they were replacing the column entirely though... or maybe just temporarily removed it for placement? 

My columns look to be in good shape, structurally. The house is only about 7 years old but the wood they attached has been expanding and cracking despite my attempts to sand, fill, and paint. I think they used untreated pine though. 

Are you also going with mitered edges or are you going to use something like a groove for the panels? I really want to avoid much movement once these are up.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

I am strongly considering the mitered corners with splines as this will give me a strong joint. My current columns are round shells over basic 4X4 treated posts so the finished product will be closer to an 8X8 (without taper) fluted column. 

This whole thing was added to my honey-do list the other day when my wife said that the fence posts didn't match the porch columns so...

Current configuration...


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

turn the fence posts round :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

woody woodturner said:


> turn the fence posts round :thumbsup::laughing:


Lord, I pray she doesn't read this!


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

lol I know how that works out... good luck! I may push this one back to the fall. It was 115 in my driveway (aka my workshop) this weekend. I need to find a good supplier too so I can get the costs estimated.


----------

